# Saturday: Holiday or Not?



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hello everyone,

Are the government offices, private banks and freezone business registration offices open on Saturdays?

thank you
debbie


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I understand that that Saturday is a public sector holiday.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

debbie790 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Are the government offices, private banks and freezone business registration offices open on Saturdays?
> 
> ...


you should call the ofice you need and ask them directly, as different companies understand the concepts of 'public holiday' and 'working hours' in different ways.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I believe it is known to be holiday for all the country.
United Arab Emirates Public Holidays 2011


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I would assume however that New Year's day isn't an "official holiday" here where people are given the day off by the government... or is it? I know for National Day my friend had to work, which was odd.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> I would assume however that New Year's day isn't an "official holiday" here where people are given the day off by the government... or is it? I know for National Day my friend had to work, which was odd.


You assume wrong. Ist January is a stated public holiday.

If someone works on a recognised holiday then they are entitled to time off in lieu.
-


----------

